# Moving Snow Toro H928OAE Walkaround



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Paul of Movingsnow.com just posted his walkaround vid on Toro’s new HD928OAE. Thought that some of you would like to see it, his walkaround vids are very comprehensive and give a close look at the machine: 

Toro Power Max HD 928 OAE Detailed Walk-Around Review


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

thanks for posting. I thought that tilting the top of the bucket back slightly so that the augers will attack the snow first when hitting a tall bank of snow is interesting. Similar to Honda and some older designs of other brands. I would guess that this would help with the resistance at the top of the bucket and the interior angle of the bucket pushing against the snow would work cause the blower to ride up.

... a minor thing, or a big deal?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice walk around. I could see myself getting interested in one of these. About the only thing I'd want extra would be handwarmers. I'm wondering if handwarmers from the models with handwarmers could be added. I would give up the light if that's what it would take. When I do the dog's area and the yard around the access to the shed and trailer I'm outside a good long time.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If the lights are LED, the alternator might not have enough output to run hand warmers. It might be sized just big enough to run the lights. But you could certainly try it.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Would like to see him test one of the new Toro comercial blowers!


----------



## RichVT (Oct 11, 2018)

Part two of his video is now up.


----------



## Brianwc (Oct 10, 2018)

I just got the 1028 HD 2018 model seems very well build its pretty much the same as that one in your video's but with handwarmer's, trigger steering and a slightly bigger motor.


----------



## Woodsboy (Nov 1, 2018)

The stator is the same as the bigger H D the Hand grip # are 127-5951 order 2 rocker switch 122-1124 order 1 wire harness 138-3644 need 1 or make your own for about $10.oo. I did my own harness and got the grips from Toro used # 8 by 1/2 screws to hold grips on took about 1/2 hour. wire the grips in series.


----------

